# Craigslist finds



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 2, 2019)

I was looking for some clamps on cl and a guy was selling some with lots of other stuff. Drove down to see what he had and scored big time. Lace redwood burl slab 41"x15"x3" $100. Blmb 2'x2'x2.5" $50. Spalted curly mango 32"x14"x1.25" $10. Sled with all the wedges for segments $50. Bunch of clamps $30 and a few things I dug out of his scrap pile for pen blanks like birdseye curly koa and spalted apple and 10 clamps. Got it all for $250. I found the log of robusta on the side of the road yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony (Mar 2, 2019)

Awesome score Donny!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 2, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I was looking for some clamps on cl and a guy was selling some with lots of other stuff. Drove down to see what he had and scored big time. Lace redwood burl slab 41"x15"x3" $100. Blmb 2'x2'x2.5" $50. Spalted curly mango 32"x14"x1.25" $10. Sled with all the wedges for segments $50. Bunch of clamps $30 and a few things I dug out of his scrap pile for pen blanks like birdseye curly koa and spalted apple and 10 clamps. Got it all for $250. I found the log of robusta on the side of the road yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 161803
> 
> ...


That su...I mean I’m jealous.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice. Hey everyone, Don has a pile of wedgies!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2019)

Lucky dog! Congrats! Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Mar 3, 2019)

Looks like you got some sweet deals there. After I find something like that, I usually regret not buying more... anything you passed on that’s giving you fits?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 3, 2019)

That redwood is money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 3, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Looks like you got some sweet deals there. After I find something like that, I usually regret not buying more... anything you passed on that’s giving you fits?


His shop looked like what I imagined @Tony shop to look like, an inch of sawdust covering everything and piles on piles. I could have spent a week in there and not looked at everything.https://honolulu.craigslist.org/big/tls/d/kailua-kona-woodworking-shop-tools/6821834251.html


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 3, 2019)

Looks like it hasn’t been used as a shop in awhile. I might have tempted by that 16 inch Laguna bandsaw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 3, 2019)

Congrats! Looks like a fantastic score.... does that robusta have any other common names? When I googled it I came up with coffee tree and a silky oak...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2019)

The delta round table scroll saw is a good one too.


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2019)

I agree with Tom, that Laguna would've come home with me I'm thinking. And maybe that 15" planer...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 3, 2019)

I eyeballed both tools but having just bought both tools would have made SWMBO a tad miffed.

@barry richardson I don't know another name for it. I hadn't even heard of it before moving to big island but it's the red colored wood in the picture. The bark is thick and spongy and the leaves are shown, I can get a pic of the grain later today.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2019)

should have bought DC it is obvious from pics it has to be new. Me I would pass on Laguna - sold mine - too many bells and whistles. I want something I can use and abuse. and has customer service. Nice finds

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I eyeballed both tools but having just bought both tools would have made SWMBO a tad miffed.
> 
> @barry richardson I don't know another name for it. I hadn't even heard of it before moving to big island but it's the red colored wood in the picture. The bark is thick and spongy and the leaves are shown, I can get a pic of the grain later today.
> 
> View attachment 161830



What did he want for the Laguna? Pick it up and ship it to me!


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 3, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I eyeballed both tools but having just bought both tools would have made SWMBO a tad miffed.
> 
> @barry richardson I don't know another name for it. I hadn't even heard of it before moving to big island but it's the red colored wood in the picture. The bark is thick and spongy and the leaves are shown, I can get a pic of the grain later today.
> 
> View attachment 161830


Come to think of it, I recall some species of eucalyptus called robusta, and it sure looks like eucalyptus....


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 3, 2019)

This must be it
https://cms.ctahr.hawaii.edu/forestry/Forestry-Agroforestry-Trees/Eucalyptus-robusta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 3, 2019)

Same leaf and same bark, I think you got it


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 3, 2019)

Those seed capsules might make an interesting blank if dried and cast.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 3, 2019)

I did ask him about the grizzly belt sander, he wanted $350 for it and you had to push start it. I cant imagine how proud he would have been with the Laguna.


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I did ask him about the grizzly belt sander, he wanted $350 for it and you had to push start it. I cant imagine how proud he would have been with the Laguna.



Solid point. That's way too much for the belt sander!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice grabs, Don!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 3, 2019)

I also got these for $10

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I also got these for $10
> 
> View attachment 161855


ya going to use those to finish sand or trim toenails????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 3, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> ya going to use those to finish sand or trim toenails????


Tooth brush dummy...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Tooth brush dummy...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 3, 2019)

Going through some boxes I got when I bought the lathe I found this added bonus

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------

